# Black Library - What Have I missed?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I haven't read a Black Library book since A-D-B's _Void Stalker_ last year and haven't kept up with the HH since _Age of Darkness_ / _The Primarch's_ debacles.

So I'm just wondering how the lastest HH books have been shaping up (still sucking or have things go better) and if there are any BL novels worth a look?

I'm thinking of getting _Path of the Incubus_ cuz I really enjoyed the first Dark Eldar novel. Other than that I'm not to sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

In terms of HH publications from 2012 and beyond: _Deliverance Lost_, _Fear to Tread_ and _Angel Exterminatus_ were all shite. As were all the recent audios. AD-B's contributions have been the highlight (_Betrayer_ and _Prince of Crows_) and Abnett's _Know No Fear_ was decent. John French's _The Crimson Fist_ was also enjoyable.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

To offer a counter point to Child of the Emperor, from a Horus Heresy perspective, 2012 was a great year. Fear to Tread, Angel Exterminatus, Know No Fear, Betrayer and Shadows of Treachery all good reads. Deliverance Lost was so-so. Only The Primarchs was a disappointment. Just my opinion though


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Know No Fear_ was superb. Classic Abnett: effective, concise prose with no frills, and an interesting structure which provided much-needed suspense for the Battle of Calth. Also loved his portrayal of Guilliman and the XIII making them some of my favourite primarchs/legions and even the rare glimpses of Lorgar and the XVII I liked. Likewise, ADB's _Betrayer_ breathed life into the XII and their liege lord from an array of different angles (World Eaters, old War Hounds, the Librarium and Angron) while carrying on storylines from TFH, although I did have issues with the execution somewhat.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Deliverance Lost – Very poor, thought it was a mess. 

Know No Fear - More great work from Abnett.

Fear to Tread – I enjoyed it (although I seem to be very much in the minority 
here), although I felt some parts should have been expanded and others cut out completely. 

Angel Exterminatus – Child of the Emperor sums it up very well, shite, which has now become the McNeill standard of late, as far as HH is concerned.

Betrayer – More superb work from ADB. Although not my favourite from him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deliverance Lost – Readable, but nothing that‘s worth writing home about. 

Know No Fear - Easily one of the top 3 best HH books. 

Fear to Tread – I enjoyed it, but I am also part of the minority. 

Angel Exterminatus – Typical Graham McNeil shit. 

Betrayer - Quite good, but I have a severe dislike for great chunks of the book. But I recommend reading it. 

The Sigilette - lol, false advertising at its best? 

Honour to the Dead - Awesome. Story was real obvious and stuff, but THOSE SOUNDS EFFECTS. Pleasure to listen to, even though it was overall the usual Thorpe story.

Edit: Mark of Calth - Dan wrote awesome story. ADB wrote a good story. French wrote a good story. Graham McNeil wrote shit story. The rest wrote meh–shit stories.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If you liked Path of the Renegade, you wont be disappointed by Path of the Incubus, a superb followup. Im twitching for the final book Path of the Archon.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Deliverance_, _Fear to Tread_ and _Angel Exterminatus_ I all enjoyed, although I expect I'm one of the few people that did. Haven't got around to reading _Betrayer_ yet though no any other of the Horus Heresy releases.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Deliverance, Fear to Tread and Angel Exterminatus I all enjoyed


I was a fan of all three books, though Fear to Tread had it's moments of what the...

OP is it just HH books your interested in? I'd suggest _The Emperor's Gift_ it's a very good read and alludes to some background fluffiness.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Deliverance Lost – 8/10

Know No Fear - 8.5/10

Fear to Tread – 3/10 uke: :suicide: uke: :suicide:

Brotherhood of the Storm - 8.5/10

Angel Exterminatus - 8.5/10

Betrayer - 8/10

The Sigilette - 8.5/10

Mark of Calth - 8/10

Honour to the Dead - 8/10


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

There have been good, bad and indifferent books. I listen to them on audio books and I think this makes the books come across different to reading them. 

A lot of people don't like Fear to Tread but other that Sanguinius sounding like a a right poof I thought the book was ok. Another book some didnt like, Angel Exterminatus was very good on Audio. 

Know no Fear is excellent in audio. I love the style it is done in, sounds fantastic. Betrayer was good and I also liked Mark of Calth though again, many didnt. I think people were expecting more from this and thats why it got such a bad rep. 

I didnt like prosporo burns, though many rate it very highly. The first part of Thousand Sons was too slow but the rest of the book was very good. 

I cant bring myself to read/listen to deliverance lost because it's Gav Thorpe and sometimes you just know it would be more fun to going swimming in a vat of acid.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There are a number of other non HH novels by Black Library that I consider worth a read.

Firstly I would definitely reccommend _Path of the Incubus_. I found it an enjoyable follow up of the first novel and explores more of those you encountered from there.

Next William King (easily BL's best author. Although ADB and John French are fast catching up) has written two excelant series. If you are more into Fantasy he has written the first two books on a triogy on High Ef Heroes Tyrion and Teclis called _Blood of Aenarion_ and _Sword of Caledor_ that are great reads. In 40K he is writing another trilogy based on legendary warmaster Lord Commander Solar Marcharius. The first book _Angel of Fire_ will be out soon in softback and the second book _Fist of Demetrius_ is out in hardback next week.

Graham McNeil, whilst he has written some sub-standard HH ooks (I have not encountered _Angel Exterminatus_ yet since I refuse to shel out for the hardback Heresy books) has written a nice book on the Adeptus Mechanicus caled _Priests of Mars_ that is written more in line of their portrayal in _Mechanicum_ and I look forward to the sequal out ater this year.

Dan Abnett has also been busy and has started writing the second book in the Eisenhorn vs Ravenor trilogy. The first book _Pariah_ is aready out and wilst it starts out slowly the ending is very satisfying.

Back on John French he is writing a trilogy based around super Thousand Sons Sorceror Ahriman. The First book _Exile_ has been available on e-book for a while and is released as a book format soon. Written in a similar first person to Abnett's Inquisition trilogies its certainly worth a look at in my eyes.

Finally ADB has not released a major non HH book recently however he is writing a trilogy on the Black Legion as he details how they break up from being the Sons of Horus to the Black Legion of today we know and love. Expect to see lots of Abaddon here as he becomes further consumed by hate. I don't know when the first book comes out but I am getting ready to buy that thing as soon as I see it on a shelf.


----------

